# Porlex Mini



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi all

My first post here, i am starting to get into coffee and would like to keep my budget small.

I currently have a french press and a Aeropress, I am looking to get a grinder as i believe freshly ground beans will make a large improvement.

I have a local roaster in my area that i will buy some beans from.

Any advice/reviews of the Porlex mini?

I have looked at the Hario, Porex and generic hand burr grinders.

Cheers


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Porlex mini is a good choice & will last you well.

Downside is that at finer grinds for your brew methods, it takes a little while to grind, hence best if brewing by the mug (under 20g/dose).

But, the Hario grinders (& all the other small, ceramic burr hand grinders) won't be any quicker, the Hario mini can be little slower because of the way the beans feed into the burrs.


----------



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

Thank you for the reply =D

I will not be trying for fine fine (espresso) grind but I dont mind putting in the effort for a good cup.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a problem. Was the first grinder I had. Only use it for aero press and find its really good. Had some fine brews with it! Just don't try and make espresso - you'll be there all day!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I have one I use for work and travel with aeropress and clever dripper - really really like it


----------



## Matt B (Nov 5, 2017)

I purchased a Polex mini to pair with an Aeropress, I have found it to be excellent, giving me some excellent coffee.


----------

